

Microsoft prove more popular than Apple among 18-24s - codeulike
http://www.ebuyer.com/blog/2014/11/microsoft-prove-more-popular-than-apple-amongst-18-24s/

======
Bahamut
If I had to guess, it's the result of Microsoft's gaming presence. They're
still the main game in town on the PC (platform-wise) and have a large console
presence.

